# Co-sleeping positions for mom



## m&m.mom (May 15, 2007)

How do you lie down when baby is in bed with you? I like to lie on my side, but I don't know what to do with the arm that's on top. I don't feel like it's safe to lay it across DC because it might be too heavy and squish the baby.

What's comfortable for you?


----------



## Martha_2sons (Mar 28, 2007)

I think your baby will let you know if your arm is too heavy. I think my arm tends to rest on the opposite side of my baby so there's little weight on him. I also move around during the night, which doesn't disturb my baby, sometimes sleeping on my back or stomach too.


----------



## Jessy1019 (Aug 6, 2006)

How old is your babe?

I asked several months ago when I could expect to be more comfortable changing positions and sleeping normally while co-sleeping. It's happened, much to my relief!

When ds was an infant, I slept on my side and pressed the hand of my top arm against his side. Now, I sleep on my side, on my stomach, and pretty much any way I want. ds is 15 months now.


----------



## larkish (Oct 5, 2006)

I usually am on my side with a pillow behind my back and lean back on it a little and rest my arm on it.


----------



## bsymom (Mar 29, 2007)

When my babies are little I like to keep them in the space between mine and my husbands heads. I use a seperate blanket for them. Once they are older they can snuggle in next to me and any position is ok.

Tammy


----------



## NewMama2007 (Mar 4, 2007)

I sleep on my side, and DD rests her head on my upper arm (the lower arm). My other arm goes around her back/side. DD sleeps on her side or back this way and she seems really comfy.


----------



## boysmom2 (Jan 24, 2007)

When my babies were little, I would rest my arm across their diaper area. That way I didn't feel like I might impede their breathing.


----------



## attachedmamaof3 (Dec 2, 2006)

I actually put it either around DS#2 (who's also sleeping with DP, DD and I) or I tuck it underneath my chin/close to my chest.


----------

